# REPO'd Cars,Trucks, ATV's, Boats



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen so many people looking for used ATV's, motorcycles, cars, trucks, etc... I guess it's never popped into my head, but I may be able to help out. We sell several of these, including ATV's through Dayton Auto Auction. To give everyone an idea, mst of these sell for the "Average" Wholesale price. Forinstance we've old several Honda Rancher's ('02-04's) for the $2,000-$2,500 range. 99% of these repo'd are sold via public auction and are sold to the highest bidder.

We sometimes get big boats too. For intance right now I have a 2002 26ft Maxium boat & trailer. This thing retails for $38K (average retail). We will probally end up selling this for $20K. 

I know ATV's are always in demand, I could start posting what we will be running @ each months sale. The sales are held on the 3rd Friday of every month @ 11:30AM, in Dayton. I mean shoot, if you go you'll get to meet me, which, lets face it, you can't put a price on somethig like that! (FYI: Now that you've probally guess what I do..... Shh, don't tell anyone  )


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Price tag nope not gonna touch that. ill leave it up to rob


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Mellon, so anybody can show up and bid on the vehicles? DO you have to pay 100% cash at time of sale? Most auctions that I know of you have to be a dealer. Not this one I guess. Fill us in.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

in OHIO, REPO auctions are open to priviate individual & dealer. Don't let anyone tell you any different. Ohio is the only state thats like that though. Cash or Cashiers Check by 5pm then the item is yours. Call me at work sometime & I'll talk to you about.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

There one in canal fulton, Oh called skipco I have gotten excellent deals on both 4-wheelers I have bought there. They have a website that list everything up for auction each saturday.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

I think listing items up for auction would be a very good idea for those interested in buying something..


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

skipco also has U.S. marshals confiscated items too. harleys benz and a lot of other goodies boats campers too.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I have personally bought 4 vehicles at Skipco and my family has bought over 40 there. Great place to find a bargain - if you know what to look for.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Just do your homework before you go so you know how much to bid up to.

I would like to come to an auction there sometime H2O, but Friday's at 1130 are hard to come by. Wish you had them on Saturdays too


----------

